# Bob Sikes Interesting Fish



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw two of these guys swimming in the shallows at Bob Sikes. Took me a while to figure out what they were... Juvenile African Pompano. Just wanted to share. A first for me.

dangermon


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

That is cool, right there... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mimicking a jellyfish as a survival strategy?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool pic, good "catch"!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Friend of my Nephew caught one in the sound a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

That blew my mind thanks for sharing.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have seen quite a few there over the years....have never seen any larger than the ones in your pic.....really cool!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice
Whyme


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess that means the adults come in shore to lay eggs? They're fun to catch.


----------

